# Alvin Drysdale Anything and Everything



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Oct 12, 2016)

This Thread is for a great American Frame Builder named Alvin Drysdale.
I feel like his work is known but underestimated by the lack of history.
Any photos of him or his bikes or serial numbers or models, decals, invoices, etc would help
To start this off, I have a clear photo of him Never before seen.
I've had 4 Drysdales and they are excellent works of fine craftsmanship.


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Oct 12, 2016)

He retired to Bradley Beach NJ. I worked at the shop that purchased his frame building materials, bikes, photos, sketches, etc.
He died in a retirement home and his belongings were tossed in a dumpster. Someone smart took that stuff out and sold it to Sam F. Further Preserving whatever was left.


----------



## mike j (Oct 12, 2016)

Interesting, what year was that photo taken ?


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Oct 12, 2016)

mike j said:


> Interesting, what year was that photo taken ?



I have to find out...Def. 40's. Oval Brooks, Early Simplex Shifter


----------



## barracuda (Oct 12, 2016)

Los Angeles Times, Feb. 21, 1921:


----------



## barracuda (Oct 12, 2016)

Oakland Tribune, Aug. 18, 1924:


----------



## barracuda (Oct 12, 2016)

Associated Press, Sept. 5, 1924:


----------



## barracuda (Oct 12, 2016)

Santa Anna Register, Aug. 10, 1925:


----------



## barracuda (Oct 12, 2016)

Brooklyn Daily Eagle, Feb. 12, 1928:


----------



## barracuda (Oct 12, 2016)

Fresno Bee, Aug. 1970:


----------



## barracuda (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## kccomet (Oct 12, 2016)

famous forgotten history alvin drysdale.... heres a velox and a red devil


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 12, 2016)

Red Devil (i think)


----------



## barracuda (Oct 13, 2016)

Drysdale supposedly learned frame building from Joseph Kopsky. Kopsky's daughter was the US national champ in 1937.

Interesting to compare existing Joe Kopsky bikes with Drysdale's production. Some links:

http://www.sports-reference.com/olympics/athletes/ko/joe-kopsky-1.html

http://classiccycleus.com/home/doris-kopsky/

http://classiccycleus.com/home/kopsky-special/


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Oct 13, 2016)

Very interesting similarity between the seat cluster and rear dropouts. I will post photos of my drysdales. Anybody have a clear photo and maybe dimensions of the tubing pattern on the red devil. The pointed arrows that start from the head tube, for future reference.


----------



## fat tire trader (Oct 13, 2016)

barracuda said:


> Fresno Bee, Aug. 1970:
> 
> View attachment 369803



This is interesting. I did not know there about the Ohrt/Drysedale connection. I have been researching the Ohrt bros for a couple of years now. I have a complete original Velox, an Ace frameset that was resored at Cycleart, and a later Drysedale built with brazed on Campy Record shifters and Nervex lugs. I have two Elswick Hoppers from Hans Ohrts shop and a San Francisco Ohrt with Oscar Egg lugs.


----------



## barracuda (Oct 13, 2016)

First google image return I get for Drysdale is a total classic: he's wearing the absolute genuine cycle mechanic/builder uniform, right down to the half-opened fly. And what a frame!


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Oct 14, 2016)

Belong to Amateur Champion Al De Christopher


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Oct 14, 2016)

I know I've posted this one also but its worth putting in once place! Alvin Drysdale Alvin. Original with mudguards. I need to get the serial number!


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Oct 14, 2016)

Alvin Drysdale Red Devil Frame and fork, I will post in the for sale section. Serial number stamped 3811451 (3811457?) on BB and Fork Crown (as he usually did both stamps)
English Lugs


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Oct 14, 2016)

Found at T Town Velofest this month. It was painted as a GOOFY yellow and red BSA, But I recognized the frame right away! I got the deal of the day on it


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Oct 18, 2016)

I Owned an "Alvin" Model with the serial number 871166 or 65


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Nov 11, 2016)

I CANNOT BELIEVE THAT I GOT THIS BIKE BACK. I regret selling anything Drysdale related. ever, period.


----------



## Faustocopious (May 12, 2017)

Here are pics of my Red Devil having just undergone a complete restoration.   

https://www.flickr.com/photos/8379107@N03/albums/72157680620458723

Serial number appears to be 302620.  Can anyone date this for me?


----------



## corbettclassics (May 12, 2017)

Faustocopious said:


> Here are pics of my Red Devil having just undergone a complete restoration.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/8379107@N03/albums/72157680620458723
> 
> ...




Looks very nice Bob ... congratulations!!!
Hope to see you soon as I'll be up that way to see Jeff shortly.


----------



## Faustocopious (May 13, 2017)

Hi Bill.   Nice to hear from you.  Give me a heads up before you come.


----------



## bikebozo (May 13, 2017)

SAM F ,for those who did not know who he is .


----------



## Dick Howard (Aug 19, 2017)

http://dickhowardbicycles.com/
 My recent Red Devil rebuild.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 15, 2018)

I have almost finished reviving my Velox. Here is a pic


----------



## petritl (Feb 15, 2018)

If interested, I know the whereabouts of a original paint (well worn) Drysdale frameset. IIRC it was a track frame.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 18, 2018)

Does anyone know what year Drysedale started making frames and what year he made his last?


----------



## petritl (Mar 16, 2018)

Picked up this frame today


----------



## Rocket Ralphie (Nov 25, 2018)

Drysdale Red Devil.....


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 5, 2019)

Another Alvin Drysdale model to add to this thread. It’s an Alvin Velox model with 3-speed Oscar Egg derailleur. Currently cleaning it up for a friend.


----------



## juvela (Jun 5, 2019)

fat tire trader said:


> Does anyone know what year Drysedale started making frames and what year he made his last?




-----

Retirement/close of play was 1967.

---

Owned a Drysdale road machine which looked to date from the early-to-mid 1950's.

It was a light metallic blue with chrome.

Chater Lea headset and chainset.

Cannot now recall balance of fittings.

Sold it to a collector friend about thirty-five years ago.

Have not seen it in many a moon...

-----


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 6, 2019)

Look how nice the nickel on the bars cleaned up! Now the question is: when wrapping these bars, should the levers be clamped over the tape or should it be wrapped over the clamp? Appreciate any input as I don’t work on these types of bikes very often. @petritl @cyclingday @dnc1


----------



## Roger Henning (Jun 7, 2019)

Tape over the levers if you want the levers to not come loose.  Roger


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 9, 2019)

How nice is this??


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 12, 2019)

What do you guys think about this fork, I've been trying to figure it out...

@Underground Bicycle Shop


----------

